# Zurück vom Pro Tackle Surf Cup



## Agalatze (10. Oktober 2004)

ein kurzer bericht vom cup !

nach einer kurzen nacht klingelte mein wecker ganz brutal. aber endlich war der tag der ersten brandungsveranstaltung diesen herbst. also alle sachen nochmal kontrolliert ob auch ja nichts vergessen wurde und ab zum angelcenter. dort war ich micht marcel1409 und tackle verabredet.
nach kurzerm quatschen packten wir unsere würmer ein und machten uns startklar. jose machte noch ein kleines gruppenbild von uns dreien und schon gings erstmal zur tanke. die zigarettenvorräte mussten ja noch aufgestockt werden |supergri 
nach ein  paar mal verfahren sind wir dann im restaurant "hoppla" angekommen und bekamen als startpräsent gleich eine schöne vorfachtasche und ein flourisierendes blei und hakenschoner. ich hoffe tackle setzt ein bild rein |kopfkrat 
erstmal zum warm werden wurde ne runde bier bestellt. das wetter war übrigens aller erste sahne. der wind war jedoch sehr dünn.er kam aus nord mit max 4 bft.

nach und nach trafen nun die teilnehmer ein. die boardies "a.bu und ostseefan" waren ebenfalls vor ort. nach langem fachsimplen und und einer schönen runde klönschnack wurden die sektoren ausgelost. ich durfte in hohwacht bleiben, marcel musste nach weissenhaus und tackle nach hohenfelde.
es war noch massig zeit, so dass wir beschlossen noch ein bierchen zu trinken. später gings dann ganz langsam zum strand. ich hatte startplatz 19.
um 17.00 uhr ging es dann endlich los. wegen des guten wetters hatten wir sehr viele interessierte passanten. 
nun gibt es leider auch nicht mehr soviel zu erzählen. um ca 18.30 uhr kam meine erste platte von 28 cm. zu dem zeitpunkt der größte fisch am ganzen strand und der zweite überhaupt. gegen 19.00 uhr konnte ich dann meine zweite platte verhaften. sie war 34 cm groß. meine nachbarn nix und wieder nix. super dachte ich dann mal weiter...
der ordner kam rum und sagte mir dass ich in führung sei. 
mit der dunkelheit kamen dann leider sehr sehr viele zwerge. alle so um 28-34 cm also nichts was passte. zwischendurch hatte ich noch 3 untermaßige platte wovon bei zweien jeweils nicht mal 1 cm fehlte um in die wertung zu kommen:c 
leider blieb es bei dem ergebnis. am ende hat mich leider noch einer eingeholt, der kurz vor schluß noch zwei maßige fische fing.

mit marcel war ich die ganze zeit im telefonischen kontakt. bis 1 stunde vor schluß wusste ich dass marcel auch in führung lag-ist später aber leider auf den zweiten zurück gefallen. und unser tackle hatte leider nicht seinen glückstag. ich denke die beiden sollten ihre eindrücke auch nochmal selber posten |bla: 

endergebnis: 
marcel wurde im sektor 2. und gesamt 5.  !!!!#6 
ich wurde im sektor 2. und gesamt 6. 
tackle ??? tja was war bloß los mit dir #c 
durch marcel und mein ergebnis schaffte wir es mit der mannschaft sogar noch auf platz 3 !!!

die veranstaltung war sehr nett und ich werde im nächsten jahr wieder teilnehmen. die plätze sind zwar leider sehr eng ausgesteckt wurden und es gab leider nur 3 pokale, aber dafür schöne sachpreise. ich habe eine rolle und eine jacke aufgrund meiner platzierung bekommen.
ich hoffe euch gefällt der bericht #c


----------



## Joka (10. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zurück vom Pro Tackle Surf Cup*

haste fein gemacht Aalglatze alter Kumpel...und da du eh genug Rollen hast schick sie mir zu


----------



## arno (10. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zurück vom Pro Tackle Surf Cup*

Moin!
Schöner Bericht, Agalatze!


----------



## oh-nemo (10. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zurück vom Pro Tackle Surf Cup*

Moin Aga,netter Bericht.
Wenig Fisch und Gute Preise  .Auch nicht schlecht


----------



## schottfisch (10. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zurück vom Pro Tackle Surf Cup*

herzlichen glückwunsch!
braucht man da eine angelkarte?
wie weit werft ihr raus?
wie tief ist es dort?
beißt es am besten bei auflandigem starkem wind?
ein ahnungsloser möchte mehr wissen.


----------



## Agalatze (10. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zurück vom Pro Tackle Surf Cup*

@ schottfisch
brauchst den ganz normalen fischereischein. das reicht.
die wurfweite ist ganz unterschiedlich. platte sind oft weiter vorne und schon bei 50 m
draußen. dorsche stehen meistens weiter draußen-dann heisst es kacheln bis der arzt kommt. kommt drauf an wo und an welchem strand man sich befindet. die tiefen sind auch unterschiedlich. wenn man 150 m wirft kann es dort schon 4 m teif sein.
auflandiger wind ist immer gut,außer bei zu kalten temperaturen. dann würde das eisige wasser genau an den strand gedrückt werden und das mögen die fische auh nicht so gerne. deshalb gehe ich bei minus grade immer nur bei ablandigen wind angeln.


----------



## Lauben-Lothar (10. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zurück vom Pro Tackle Surf Cup*

Glückwunsch,

ist doch ein gutes Ergebniss #6


----------



## Steffen23769 (10. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zurück vom Pro Tackle Surf Cup*

Na Aga, Platz 3 in der Mannschaft is' doch ein feines Ergebnis  #h

Mir kribbelts auch schon in den Fingern... Nächsten Samstag bin ich auch endlich "anne Küste"


----------



## schottfisch (10. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zurück vom Pro Tackle Surf Cup*

danke agalatze.
muss ich irgendwann auch mal ausprobieren.
schönen sonntag!


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (10. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zurück vom Pro Tackle Surf Cup*

Gratulation Aga|laola:  

Das Ist Doch Ein Guter Einstieg In Die Herbstsaison#: 

Darauf Ein #g  Am 14.


----------



## Tackle (10. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zurück vom Pro Tackle Surf Cup*

Hallo Boardies.

Ich schildere euch mal meine Eindrücke von Gestern. Mit Hummeln im Hintern auf nach Howacht. Die Erwartungen hochgeschraubt und mit Tatendrang angekommen wurden wir mir Sonnenschein und einer sanft auflaufenden Welle empfangen. Ein kühles blondes rundete das ganze noch ab. #g Die Sektoren wurden ausgelost (für mich Hohenfelde) und wir sind gegen 15.30Uhr dort angekommen. Beginn war 17.00Uhr. Noch reichlich Zeit. Alles aufbauen, einwerfen, Vorfächer bereitstellen, aber wo waren meine Lieblingsmontagen? Jetzt weiss ich, das sie nie einer Gefahr ausgesetzt waren. Sie lagen ja bei mir zu Hause auf dem Tisch.#q Halb so schlimm, hatte noch genügend andere mit, aber das ist doch schon eine Kopfsache wenn die Vorbereitung umsonst war. Im hellen kümmerten sich keine Fische um meine Köder, nur ein paar Krabben ließen sich die Watties schmecken. Bei einsetzender Dämmerung Klopfte der erste Dorsch an. Doch den sollte ich nicht zu gesicht bekommen, da sich mein Verbindungsknoten, der Geflochtenen Schnur, in Luft auflöste. An diesem Abend insgesammt 3X. Für Tips dazu bin ich sehr Dankbar. Es gelang mir nicht auch nur einen Fisch zu landen, der das Mindestmaß hat. :c Wen hatte ich erzürnt??? Wer hatte einen Vodoo gehext??? Oder sollte es einfach nicht sein???#c Nur an der super Leistung meiner 2 Teamkollegen lag es, den 3. Platz zu bekommen. Wo wir gelandet wären wenn ich nur halb so gut gewesen wäre ist mir ganz klar. Beim nächsten mal klappts bestimmt. An Euch 2 auf jedenfall|stolz: .
Mit besten Grüssen Tackle.

P.S.: Zu den Bildern 1. : Von links Tackle, Marci, Agalatze, Florian
2. : Die "geschenk"-Tasche
3. : Wo wir standen


----------



## Steffen23769 (10. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zurück vom Pro Tackle Surf Cup*

Sauber!! 

hey Aga, Du grinst auf dem Bild ja wie ein Honigkuchenpferd  

Aber was anderes Aga... Wo war denn "DEI MUDDER"?


----------



## Lotte (10. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zurück vom Pro Tackle Surf Cup*

moin-moin,

 da faängt die saison gar nicht schlecht an!!!

 @ tackle: beim nächsten mal wird es bestimmt viel besser klappen!!!


----------



## Agalatze (10. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zurück vom Pro Tackle Surf Cup*

@ steffen
ich grinse deshalb so blöde weil ich an "dei mudder" gedacht habe 
sieht wirklich ein wenig sehr merkwürdig aus.
aber wat solls...

@ tackle
fein dass du die bilder rein gesetzt hast !
und wie gesagt-beim nächsten mal wirds wieder besser laufen.


----------



## Chrisi04 (10. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zurück vom Pro Tackle Surf Cup*

Hallo, erst mal Glückwunsche an euch.

Wie ich ja schon gepostet hatte, fanden an diesem WE die Bundesjugendmeerestage (VDSF) in Heiligenhafen statt.

*Freitag:* Brandungsangeln: (Steinwarder)

Um 18.00 fingen die Jugendlichen an zu angeln, und es fing gleich an zu beißen.
Das Problem war, es waren fast nur Winzlinge.
Kaum eine Rute drinne war das gedängel schon wieder in den Spitzen zu sehen.
Dieses setzte sich auch bis zum ende hin fort (22.30).
Wir Bremer hatten die Möglichkeit für jeden unserer 3 Jugendlichen einen Betreuer zu stellen. 
Als meiner anfing dachte ich noch oh Gott was soll das werden, er hatte noch nie Brandungsangeln gemacht und warf wenn es hochkam gerade mal 50m.
aber wie ich oben schon sagte es fing bald an zu beißen.
Und wer fängt hat recht, na ja kurz um bis auf 2 Jugendliche (waren 42) fing jeder seinen fisch zum mitnehmen (meiner 4 Dorsche eine Platte Dorsche insg. bei ihm 20)
 |stolz: 
Das schönste ist, das er jetzt total heiß auf Brandungsangeln ist.

Besonderheiten:
63'er Dorsch
60'er Aal

*Samstag:* Kutterangeln:

Na ja... auf unserem Schiff  wurden 12 Fische gefangen (es wurde gepilkt)
Obwohl der Kapitän sich Mühe gab kam einfach nichts an Bord, aber dafür waren die Dorsche alle ab ca. 55cm aufwärts.

Besonderheiten
3 platte die sich auf den Jig stürzten  #c 
1 Horni der einen Pilker total lecker fand.
Alle Dorsche waren bis oben hin voll mit Krebsen (denke dadurch auch die recht wenigen Fische)

Abends war ich noch mal mit meinen Jungs für 2 stunden draußen, die Jungs fingen jeder noch 6 kleine Dorsche die wir zurücksetzen, ich bekam noch einen Dorsch von 43cm.

Aber Hauptsache die Jungs hatten fun und wollen unbedingt wieder ans Meer zurück.

Hoffe ihr seit nicht sauer das ich das hier mit rein geschrieben habe.


----------



## Agalatze (10. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zurück vom Pro Tackle Surf Cup*

nein natürlich sind wir nicht sauer ! das gehört doch dazu. ralf deterding erzählte mir einiges über die jugend. finde es klasse dass er und auch du euch so für die jugend einsetzt. der nachwuchs hat es ohnehin schwer genug.

ein dickes petri heil an deine jungs #6


----------



## Chrisi04 (10. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zurück vom Pro Tackle Surf Cup*

Danke, werde ich an die kleinen weitergeben.
Ich finde es immer wieder toll was für Energie in denen steckt und vorallem was sie für Ehrgeiz an den tag bringen, denke da kann sich mancher Erwachsener noch ne Scheibe abschneiden.


----------



## BT-Holger (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zurück vom Pro Tackle Surf Cup*

@ agalatze,


nach dem Foto weiß ich erst mal wer Du warst ))). Sollten wir doch die Rose näxxtes mal als Erkennungszeichen nehmen?!
Ich war auch mit meinen beiden Kumpels beim Pro Tack Event.
Von der Organisation war es auf jeden Fall eine tolle Veranstaltung. Wir sind am Freitag abend gegen halb neun angekommen, vorher die Würmer geholt und dann haben wir noch bis zwölf geangelt. Ergebnis waren 25 Dorsche, davon sechs maßige. Naja, Spritzkuchen angeln und ab und zu ein maßiger, wenns so am Samstag läuft gehts ja noch. Dachten wir!
Ich war Samstag in Weißenhaus und hatte bis zehn 23 Spritzer, bei denen es gar nicht lohnte die Meßlatte anzulegen. Bei meinen beiden Jungs lief es auch nicht anders.
Zwei Minuten vor zehn kamen die Kampfrichter vorbei und fragten noch ob noch was zu messen ist. Meine Antwort: "Nöööö, da sind nur noch zwei Babies dran."
Bei der ersten Rute hat mich meine Wahrnehmung auch nicht getäuscht. Bei der zweiten hing dann ein feister 55er Dorsch dran. Hektik und Gerenne in Richtung Kamprichter bei mir, mein Nachbar hat mich dann aber drauf hingewiesen, daß es schon nach zehn sei und der Fisch nicht mehr in die Wertung kommt. Okay Kröte schlucken und Sportsgeist zeigen!!
Dann Treffen mit meinen Jungs und ab zum Hobbla. Auf der Fahrt dort hin erzählt unser Rookie, das er auch Wittlinge gefangen hat, aber die wieder releast hat. Frage vom Kumpel:" Wie groß waren die?" Na soo!! (Von Zeigefinger zu Zeigefinger ca 25 cm) Frage von mir:"Und warum sind die wieder reingeflogen?" Antwort:" Na Wittling und Seeskorpion wird doch nicht gewertet"
Reaktion:Kopfnuss, Depp hör näxxtes Mal richtig hin und eine prächtige Laune!
Also haben wir uns durch unsere eigene Blödheit um eine Platzierung gebracht.

Alles in allem war ich aber begeistert, vor allem über die Professionalität vieler Angler die dort teilgenommen haben.
Fazit von mir: Nächstes Jahr wieder!! Bis dahin muß ich den Schleuderwurf besser drauf haben. Hätte ich meinen derzeitigen Stand beim Event angewendet, hätte ich garantiert in meinem Sektor gewonnen, weil 90% der Teilnehmer mit schweren Kopfverletzungen und Bleivergiftung abtransportiert worden wären.

c ya

Holger


----------



## Karstein (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zurück vom Pro Tackle Surf Cup*

Holger, mein Lieber: dachte, du hältst die Fahne von uns Binnenländlern dort oben hoch!? Stattdessen stippste Köderfische und fängst mit dem richtigen Angeln erst nach Wertungsende an? *zwinker*

Gruß gen Heimkehrer


----------



## BT-Holger (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zurück vom Pro Tackle Surf Cup*

@ Karsten,

ich seh aus wie Yabba the Hood, so einen Hals habe ich von unserer selbstverschuldeten Blödheit.
Aber solche Contests machen Lust auf Meer/mehr. Das Brandungsgezuppel unter Kumpels bringt einen nicht richtig voran. Nur beim messen mit Besseren lernt man dazu.

c ya

Holger


----------



## Karstein (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zurück vom Pro Tackle Surf Cup*

@ Holger: da haste woooohl wahr - so ging´s mir ja auch neulich mit Joachim auf der "Forelle". Kam aus dem Staunen über seine Technik nicht mehr raus und hatte etliche Aha-Erlebnisse!

Wir schnacken noch genauer über deinen Strandtrip, oki?  #h


----------



## BT-Holger (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zurück vom Pro Tackle Surf Cup*

@ Karsten,


jauu, hab ja noch Dein Handteil. Werde ich diese Woche mal bei Dir abladen.



c ya


Holger


----------



## Marcel1409 (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zurück vom Pro Tackle Surf Cup*

Hallo Jungs,

eigendlich wurde ja schon alles gesagt bzw geschrieben von meinen Teamkollegen. War an sich ne super Veranstaltung, super Preise aber leider war viel zu eng abgesteckt. Dazu kam noch einige "Spezialisten" die überhaupt nicht werfen konnten. Mein Nachbar hat mich etliche Male reingeholt und beim 4 Mal meine linke Rute mit seiner linken Rute reingeholt. Und dann sagt er zu mir "ICH" sollte mal vernümpftig werfen :e  Naja, ich bin auf jeden Fall schon wieder übelst heiß auf die nächsten Veranstalltungen #v 

Gruß
Marcel  #6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zurück vom Pro Tackle Surf Cup*

Hey Agalatze....
das war ja ein super Tipp von dir diese Seite mal zu besuchen,echt klasse teilweise.
Ich war am Samstag beim PRO TACK Surf Cup 2004 neben dir (Platz 18) und wir hatten uns über den DMV (wo ich frisch eingetreten bin) und div. Veranstaltungen unterhalten.
Tja, leider haben meine kollegen und ich komplett abgeloost und sind noch nicht mal in die Wertung gekommen....das kann dann ja nur besser werden.
Es wäre der Hammer wenn du mir noch einige Termine und Adressen solcher Veranstaltungen geben könntest, denn wir sind alle total Meereskrank..............!
Viele Grüße
matze2004


----------



## Palerado (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zurück vom Pro Tackle Surf Cup*

Gibt es irgendwo eine Übersicht wann Veranstaltungen stattfinden?
Ich will mir ja auch noch eine raus suchen an der ich teilnehme.

@marcel: Wie gross war denn der Abstand und wie gross ist er normalerweise?


----------



## Marcel1409 (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zurück vom Pro Tackle Surf Cup*

Normal sind 30 Meter oder ein bischen mehr und da waren vielleicht 15 Meter...


Gruß
Marcel  #6


----------



## Palerado (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zurück vom Pro Tackle Surf Cup*

Joi. Das ging schnell.

Mir fallen an der Beelitzwerft immer wieder "Sportsfreunde" auf die sich eiskalt zwischen 2 Angler stellen wenn die etwas zu weit auseinanderstehen (für ihre Begriffe).
Wir hatten zwischen uns aber auch nicht mehr als 30 Meter und als der Typ sich dann dazwischenstellte dachte ich es hackt.


----------



## Agalatze (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zurück vom Pro Tackle Surf Cup*

@ holger
nächstes mal wirds besser. denn solche fehler wie mit den wittlingen macht dein kumpel NIE wieder. habe auch schon solche fehler bei meinen anfängen gemacht. kommt halt vor. wer warst du denn ? welchen sektor standest du ?

@ matze
super dass du dich hier im board angemeldez hast. ich werde nachher mal einen thread eröffnen in dem diverse veranstaltungen aufgelistet sind. freue mich achon auf die qualli.


----------



## BT-Holger (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zurück vom Pro Tackle Surf Cup*

@ agalatze,

graues Shimano Cap und blaue Fleecejacke,zurückhaltend in der Ecke am Eingang sitzend.
Wir waren abends aber nicht sehr lange da, weil wir leicht rundgeklopft waren und sich die Auswertung ja verschob. So haben wir dann uns durchsichtig gemacht, um noch etwas zu schlafen, da wir den näxxten Morgen früh zurück mussten. 

Ich war in Weißenhaus, als Nichtortsauskenner habe ich erstmal mit anderen Startern den Strand gesucht und bin dann in Weißenhäuser Strand gelandet.
Nach diversen Telefonaten bin ich dann in Weißenhaus gelandet.

Meine beiden Kumpel haben je neben einem vom Exori Team gestanden, einer hatte zwei Russels mit bei und hat für ein "festgestelltes starkes Wurfdefizit" bei meinem Kumpel gesorgt.


c ya


Holger


----------



## Agalatze (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zurück vom Pro Tackle Surf Cup*

das ist unser kalle gewesen mit den hunden !
wieso hat denn der für ein wurfdefizit gesorgt ?
hat er seine bierreserven springen lassen ?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zurück vom Pro Tackle Surf Cup*

@ agalatze

Ja alles klar, wir haben total bock noch an einigen Veranstaltungen mitzumachen.
Ja auf die Quali bin ich mal gespannt wie das wird, ist dann ja Premiere für mich.
mfg 
matze


----------



## Agalatze (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zurück vom Pro Tackle Surf Cup*

das packst du schon irgendwie !
habe eben einen thread eingestellt. der fehmarn pokal ist auch sehr zu empfehlen.
hier mal die internet seite wo du dich auch anmelden kannst.

www.asvwestfehmarn.de


----------



## BT-Holger (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zurück vom Pro Tackle Surf Cup*

@ agalatze,


nöö, seine Technik hat Schulle schwerstens beeindruckt. Er hatte noch nie bis dato einen sauber ausgeführten Schleuderwurf gesehen. 
Wenns um Bier geht, da hätte garantiert auch der Genuss großhandelsüblicher Mengen bei ihm für keine Defizite gesorgt.

c ya

Holger


----------



## Brandungsfutzi (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zurück vom Pro Tackle Surf Cup*

Hallo Agalatze, Tackle und Marci,

ein dickes Petri Heil von meiner Seite.

Bei mir war es leider weniger erfolgreich, ich hatte nicht einen Biss und meine Nachbarn auch nicht.
Obwohl ich in Altenteil auf dem Platz war, wo ich im Frühjahr einige Platte bei der Quali überlisten konnte.
Aber die Veranstaltung fing schon sehr merkwürdig an. Es wurden keine Plätze gezogen, sondern zugeteilt, auf so etwas stehe ich ja nun gar nicht.
Ich kann nur eins sagen, nächstes Jahr bin ich nicht dabei.

Gruß
Brandungsfutzi


----------



## Agalatze (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zurück vom Pro Tackle Surf Cup*

achso !!!
ja der kalle kann ihn wirklich sehr gut. der kommt auf extreme weiten ohne sich groß anzustrengen. die technik ist schon klasse. viele bekommen allerdings auch angst wenn sie das sehen,weil sie denken das blei könnt quer fliegen.
da gabs schon so manche streitigkeit deswegen...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zurück vom Pro Tackle Surf Cup*

Danke für die Liste,
beim kleinen Schur Cup und Eiscup sind wir sicher dabei, will uns jetzt noch beim
Fehmarn Cup anmelden.
Vielleicht sehen wir uns am 23.10 zur Qualli................
mfg 
matze


----------



## Agalatze (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zurück vom Pro Tackle Surf Cup*

@ brandungsfutzi
das ist ja mist. dafür wirds dann nächstes mal wieder besser. bin mal gespannt wie die qualli läuft ! übrigens wurde bei uns auch keine startnummern gezogen. wir waren schon zugeteilt.

@ matze
bei der qualli sehen wir uns auf jedenfall. bin freitag und samstag dabei


----------



## Brandungsfutzi (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zurück vom Pro Tackle Surf Cup*

@Agalatze
ist schon richtig, Ihr hattet aber auch mehrere Sektoren. Bei uns standen aber zum 
Beispiel 3 aus einer Mannschaft nebeneinander und nicht verteilt.
Aber egal, bei der Quali kann es ja nur besser werden, schlechter geht ja nicht.

Gruß
Brandungsfutzi


----------



## Agalatze (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zurück vom Pro Tackle Surf Cup*

wie bitte ??????
das ist ja nun völlig daneben....
da angelt man mit seinem team ja gegeneinander.
du armer !


----------



## Kalle (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zurück vom Pro Tackle Surf Cup*

Bericht hast du schön geschrieben, und 2 von euch waren doch schon sehr weit oben plaziert.
einfach klasse muß ich sagen #6  #6  #6 
Hab auch einen kleinen bericht vom plattfischangeln am samstag an der elbe geschrieben.guckst du hier.....
http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.com/board/showthread.php?p=498878#post498878


----------



## Agalatze (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zurück vom Pro Tackle Surf Cup*

danke kalle !
werde mir gleich mal deinen bericht durchlesen !


----------



## Agalatze (12. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zurück vom Pro Tackle Surf Cup*

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7107197650&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT

diese rolle habe ich gewonnen !


----------



## Palerado (12. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zurück vom Pro Tackle Surf Cup*

Sieht nicht schlecht aus die Rolle.
Wäre aber nicht die erste bei der mich der Schein getrügt hat.


----------



## xstsxxfxn (12. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zurück vom Pro Tackle Surf Cup*

Hallo liebe Boardies,
ja nun habe ich den ein oder anderen am Samstag auch kennen gelernt.
Die Veranstaltung war super organisiert wenn gleich ich nicht so besonders viel davon hatte, erst am Abend zuvor die Teilnehmer eingeben, am Samstag das Angeln mit Spitzenerfolg  *grummel* eine massige Platte von 44 cm der größte Platte des Abends (ohne Preis*schnief*) und dann eine Horde untermassiger Dorsche, die mit Erfolg meine Wattwürmer vernichtet haben..Zu guter letzt die Auswertung die sich gut eine Stunde und 20 Minuten hinzog mit der Mannschaftswertung. Und dann noch nicht mal mehr eine Gulaschsuppe abbekommen....also mit viel Hunger und Durst ins Bett, weil trinken war auch nicht musste ja noch bis zum Campingplatz fahren. Mit einem guten Schluck Whisky dann aber noch versöhnlich gegen 02.30 Uhr eingeschlafen. Freue mich schon wieder aufs nächste Jahr. Und wer mal stöbern will www.pro-tack.com  Agalatze Du bist ja super schnell dabei die Preise wieder zu verkloppen *lach*  kann ich aber gut verstehen, wer so eine alte Corrado Möhre fährt braucht jeden Euro *sfg*
In alter Frische am DMV Wochenende 22. bis 24.10 2004
Gruß
Ralf


----------



## Agalatze (12. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Zurück vom Pro Tackle Surf Cup*

hallo ralf !
mit dem corrado hast du wohl recht. ich glaube ein porsche wäre billiger 
war doch mal echt ne lockere,lustige runde ! freue mich auch schon auf das qualli wochenende.


----------

